# American to Australia?????



## Jonathan Fisher (Mar 29, 2016)

So, I am currently a student in Colorado, and I (like everyone else in america) am wanting to become a paramedic. I have just graduated from Fire Academy I, and was about to enroll into EMT-B, but was not sure if I should wait and just do it in AU? I have tried to research everything I can and it seems to be quite confusing. I have read a couple of forums on here but I find i still have questions. Mainly because I wanted some advice on some things. 

1) Would it be better to complete an associates or bachelors in Paramedic here in the US, or would it be best to study in AU for their bachelors in Advanced Paramedic???
2) How does one go about getting visas, sponsors, or whatever to get the go ahead to move and study/work in AU?
3) Should I wait and gain experience here, or move now?
4) Should i just go ahead and get started on my Paramedic Degree here in the US, or wait until I can go to AU?
5) If i can go to AU, how would one go about the financial situation? I hear schooling is expensive...
6) Which colleges and or employers are best in AU?

Any information helps. I am quite new to this international stuff, so I really need the help... Thanks.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 30, 2016)

St John WA are the only service sponsoring internationals because nobody wants to work there.  My mate worked there and reckoned it was like he had retired from his old ambo job because what he could do was so limited.  

http://www.stjohnchangelives.com.au/qualified-paramedics.html


----------



## dtrojan07 (Apr 23, 2016)

Jonathan Fisher said:


> So, I am currently a student in Colorado, and I (like everyone else in america) am wanting to become a paramedic. I have just graduated from Fire Academy I, and was about to enroll into EMT-B, but was not sure if I should wait and just do it in AU? I have tried to research everything I can and it seems to be quite confusing. I have read a couple of forums on here but I find i still have questions. Mainly because I wanted some advice on some things.
> 
> 1) Would it be better to complete an associates or bachelors in Paramedic here in the US, or would it be best to study in AU for their bachelors in Advanced Paramedic???
> 2) How does one go about getting visas, sponsors, or whatever to get the go ahead to move and study/work in AU?
> ...



Why would you want to work in Australia? The economy is crap their money isn't worth close the USD and everything is way over priced. In Sydney If you want a Coke it will cost you $5.00 for one Coke. And as someone else said only St John's Ambulance will sponsor a expat Paramedic and Their their scope of practice is more like a first res ponder/EMT-B. I too always wanted to move to Australia til i actually visited there. Which I do now once a month for the last 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Para203 (Jun 1, 2016)

St John have not accepted international applicants since about 2009. I'm not sure where the notion comes from that paramedics are more like first responders there? Paramedics have access to advanced airways ETT/SGA, Cric, 12 lead ECG's with telemetry. Also have some good drugs at their disposal including Ketamine, which is quite a rarity for an Aus ambulance service. There was a bit of a crisis in the early 2000's but things have changed drastically since then.


----------

